# Grid 2 Multiplayer Lags



## simon3004 (3. Juli 2013)

Moin Leute, 
im Singleplayer habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit Rucklern oder sonstigen Mist. Aber der Multiplayer ist einfach unspielbar. Vereinzelt treten Lags von ner halben Sekunde auf. Meistens donnre ich dann gegen eine Wand, daher macht es echt kein Spaß. Weiß jemand von euch wie ich das Problem lösen kann?
Graka: GTX 670 Diect Cu 2
CPU: I 7 3770k
Qualitätsstufe: hohe Qualität
Multisampling: selbst wenn Multisampling deaktiviert ist treten Ruckler auf.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. Juli 2013)

Was hast du denn für ne Internetanbindung? Wenn du nur mit ner 2000er Leitung unterwegs bist ist es natürlich kein Wunder das sowas auftritt ^^


----------



## simon3004 (3. Juli 2013)

Ja ich habe tatsächlich 2000 DSL.  
Aber ein Spiel kann doch niemals so viel Traffic haben. In BF 3 hab ich beispielsweise einen Ping von 35ms-40ms.


----------



## FrozenPie (3. Juli 2013)

Es gibt auch schlampig programmierte Spiele bei denen der Traffic deutlich höher liegt. Ob Grid 2 eins davon ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## simon3004 (3. Juli 2013)

Am Traffic liegt es nicht, ich habe bei meiner Fritz-Box nachgeschaut. Muss wohl einen anderen Grund haben.


----------



## Vaykir (3. Juli 2013)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> im Singleplayer habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit Rucklern oder sonstigen Mist. Aber der Multiplayer ist einfach unspielbar. Vereinzelt treten Lags von ner halben Sekunde auf. Meistens donnre ich dann gegen eine Wand, daher macht es echt kein Spaß. Weiß jemand von euch wie ich das Problem lösen kann?
> Graka: GTX 670 Diect Cu 2
> CPU: I 7 3770k
> ...


 
habe ich auch im singleplayer mit net gtx 680 und nem 3770k. klingt also schon verdächtig.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Juli 2013)

Je mehr Threads wie diesen hier ich hier im Forum lese, um so weniger sehe ich mich geneigt, mir Grid 2 zu kaufen.


----------



## mds51 (4. Juli 2013)

Ich habe ähnliche Hardware und bei mir läuft das Spiel ohne Probleme, auch im MP.
Dafür hab ich aber meine 50mb-Leitung


----------



## meckswell (8. Juli 2013)

Schließe Browser, ICQ, Teamspeak, einfach alles was Traffic verursachen könnt, schau obs dann besser is.
Da dein PC stark genug is und es nur im MP auftritt, kanns eigentlich nur am Inet liegen.

Es gibt noch ne Möglichkeit, manche Programme/Spiele zicken, wenn die Auslagerungsdatei deaktiviert ist, egal wieviel Ram installiert ist. Hast du die aus, dann mach sie mal wieder an und fixe sie auf 2048MB.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Juli 2013)

Selbes Problem hier, allerdings nur am Laptop. 

i7 3610QM
GTX670M
16GB Ram

Singleplayer läufts absolut geil, im Multiplayer gehts mal garnicht. Hab aber auch noch keine Lösung, Grafikdetails minimieren bringt fast garnichts, die Ruckler bleiben. Ich werd mich mal nach alten Nvidia Treibern umsehen, der 320.49 scheint ja nicht so dolle.

Edit: Bin grad an ner schlechten Leitung vom Kumpel, allerdings treten diese Ruckler nur bei mir auf wenn wir zusammen Rennen fahren. Selbst wenn er nur in der Lobby ist und nur ich online Rennen fahre laggts wie Sau.
Er verwendet nen alten 295.er Nvidia Treiber, ich den 320.49.


----------



## Emani (16. Juli 2013)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Selbes Problem hier, allerdings nur am Laptop.
> 
> i7 3610QM
> GTX670M
> ...



Bei mir lag es am anfang an einer alten festplatte die ich ausbaute.  Hatte vorher such treiber und spiel neuinstalliert und hatte nichts geholfen. Kann an einer hardware liegen. Bei mir wars so....


----------

